# Javascript wird nicht ausgeführt



## firestone (5. Feb 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein Problem mit Javascript ich habe folgendes in meiner Jsp eingebunden 


```
<%@ page session="true" %>

<%-- Verwendete Tag-Libraries --%>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-html" prefix="html"%>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-bean" prefix="bean"%>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-logic" prefix="logic"%>


<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript" SRC="./CalendarPopupComplete.js"></SCRIPT>
	<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
	<!--
	var cal = new CalendarPopup();
	alert();
	-->
	</SCRIPT>



			
<html:form action="rueckst" focus="rueck">
```

und der aufruf 


```
<tr>
<td class="formular_td_beschriftung_groesser" style="text-align:left">
&
</td>
<td colspan="2" class="formular_td_beschriftung_groesser" style="text-align:left;">
<nobr>
<html:radio enabled="true" property="sperrArt" value="T"/>Tempor&re Sperre
, <bean:message key="label.spendefaehigAb" />
<html:text enabled="true" property="spendefaehigAb" size="10" maxlength="10"/>
<span class="eingabe_fehler">
	&
</span>
[url="#"]<html:img page="/images/calendar.gif"/>[/url]
</nobr>
</td>
<td width="100%">&</td>
</tr>
```


so nur leider ruft er das Java Script gar nicht auf :/ ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich bin leider total ratlos


----------



## outbreaker (5. Feb 2008)

Das ist ein Java Forum und nicht Javascript das ist ein Unterschied :!: 
 :###


----------



## firestone (5. Feb 2008)

Da hier aber auch viele sind die mir bereits mit Jsp und Java Beans etc geholfen haben dachte ich vielleicht kann man mir hier auf bezüglich dem Aufruf eines Javascripts helfen ich weiss das das ein Unterschied ist


----------



## number8 (12. Feb 2008)

ich weiß nicht, ob das Auskommentiern im js-Block wirklich notwendig ist, aber schreib mal bitte, wenn Du die Lösung hast.

mehr als


```
<script>
    alert("test");
</script>
```

fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------

